

Americans with Disabilities Act Rulings to Change Website Design - Amadou
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/07/05/moves-improve-access-to-websites-disabilities/2491051/

======
Amadou
It seems like a whole lot of website (and app) design completely ignores this
segment of the population. Too many designers have forgotten the principle of
"graceful degradation" such that much of the web is completely unusable for
even the mildly handicapped.

I think it is quite stunning that Netflix had to be sued into including closed
captioning.

